# SHOUTcast server...



## Knödelkopf (9. Januar 2004)

also...
hallo erstma. Ich muss jetzt doch nochmal nachhacken. 
welches muss ich mir jetzt bei http://www.shoutcast.com/download/files.phtml   runterladen ? 
ich hab mir mal SHOUTcast FreeBSD 4.x server v1.9.2 gezogen aber ich hab null ahnung wo ich mit den dateien hin soll.....
bitte helft mir mal jemand...

_______________
Verzweifelter chris


----------



## caraoge (15. Januar 2004)

Welches Betriebssystem ist auf deinem Server?

Bei Windows musst du dir die win32 Version runterladen und mit der Installationsroutine Installieren.

Bei Linux/Unix Servern musst du dir das Entsprechende Packet ziehen (Bei Linux " SHOUTcast Linux server (glibc) v1.9.2" , bei FreeBSD "SHOUTcast FreeBSD 4.x server v1.9.2", usw.)
Danach das Paket in einem belibigen verzeichnis auf dem Server 

Wenn das geschehen ist, musst du noch die "sc_serv.conf" anpassen.
Danach musst du die "sc_serv.exe" (win32) oder die "sc_serv" (Unix/Linux) ausführen.


----------

